

Experimenting with a different way to learn linear algebra - dpearson
http://dpearson.me/posts/Experimenting+with+a+different+way+to+learn+linear+algebra.html

======
iKlsR
Ah i like it! The implementations along with the comments are clean are easily
comprehended. Lets hope for updates! (was also thinking about delving more
into cs so this is perfect)

